# Persimmon possibly emitting foul odor



## mikewhite85 (Aug 15, 2011)

A client called me. She said she thinks her persimmon may be emitting a horrific odor. She called the plumber to check the sewer lines, called some pest people to see if there was anything dead around, and now she's at wits end and thinks the odor may be coming from her healthy looking persimmon tree. I am kind of skeptical. Are there any diseases could be causing this odor? Perhaps something in an early stage that would not yet have visible symptoms?


----------



## Zale (Aug 16, 2011)

The persimmon might be a female ginko?


----------



## tree md (Aug 16, 2011)

I have spent many a day afield in groves of Persimmons. I like to bowhunt in woodlots overlooking persimmon groves as it is a very preferred food source for wildlife. I fertilize and care for them year round. I have never smelled a foul odor around them even when the fruit rots and decays. 

My guess would be that there is a dead animal or something in the vicinity... If it's close to LA it could be a dead crackhead...


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 16, 2011)

Good one MD.....

Bacterial wetwood: 
Found in the roots, branches, and trunks.These bacteria feed on substances in the wood, releasing fatty acids, methane and carbon dioxide gases. The fatty acids go rancid leaving the wood of the tree water soaked and foul smelling
Have you checked the tree carefully for any signs of discharge from the trunk, branches or root crown?
Rotting fruit on the ground can emit a funky semi alcohol smell.


----------

